# Difference between plastisol and inkjet heat transfers for tshirts?



## berryk (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi All:

Can anyone tell me the difference between these 2 types of heat transfers? Is one better quality than the other? Does one have a softer feel than the other on a tshirt? Is one cheaper than the other? Thanks.

Regards


----------



## jasonsc310 (Feb 15, 2010)

Plastisol Transfers are made by silk-screening Plastisol Ink onto a specially coasted transfer paper, and then applied to garments with a heat press. 

Inkjet transfers are made using regular inkjet ink and a special transfer paper. The transfer paper is fed into the printer like regular paper, and the image is printed and then applied to garments with a home iron or heat press. The process is similar with laser transfer paper.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Generally plastisol transfers can give you pro results like screen printing on lites and dark tees with only the image transferring. Inkjet transfers are always printed on a carrier layer that transfers to the tee.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

berryk said:


> Is one better quality than the other?
> Does one have a softer feel than the other on a tshirt?
> Is one cheaper than the other?


Quality is subjective and a matter of preference but I think most people would agree that plastisol is a higher quality transfer than inkjet.

Inkjet for lights is generally softer. Inkjet for darks is generally the heaviest. 

Inkjets are cheaper in small quantities but plastisol becomes cheaper as quantities go over a dozen depending upon number of colors. 

There are also transfers made on large format, pro quality printers with UV resistant ink that last longer than your typical homemade inkjet transfer, but still are not as durable as plastisol.


----------



## w7oshy (Jul 7, 2013)

does plastisol could be image by printer like epson or by screen printing method !?


----------



## inkdrips (Aug 16, 2010)

w7oshy said:


> does plastisol could be image by printer like epson or by screen printing method !?


No plastisol is too thick to go through an inkjet nozzle. Plastisol is screen printing ink. Higher end epsons use uv resistant ink which works great for inkjet transfer paper. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## w7oshy (Jul 7, 2013)

so the only way to print multi color like real pic by inkjet heat transfer and DGT but not with good quality like vinyl or plastisol ? that's what i'm looking for 
is that right !?


----------



## inkdrips (Aug 16, 2010)

From what I know dtg can print with great results. Transfers print great photo quality images. Better resolution than screen printing. But they won't last as long as plastisol. Printed vinyl is good but it feels plastic. The problem with inkjet transfers is dark garments. Inkjet ink is clear. So it needs to have a white polymer backing. This adds a heavier feel.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## w7oshy (Jul 7, 2013)

so what do you think it's the best way to produce high quality t-shirt because i thought inkjet heat transfer will be good but now i think it's not good enough , something away from DGT because it's already expensive .
something look professional 
and what equipment do i need ?
and thanks in advance


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

Check out Plastisol vendors: Transfer Express and Versatrans are among the companies that produce plastisol transfers. See the Preferred Vendor list to the left. Others will chime in about companies they've used and recommend. I just threw out the first two that came to mind.

For a handful of Ts, it'll be more _cost effective_ (and not so horrible) to use heat press transfer paper like JPSS, which you print with your inkjet or laser printer (different papers for each). For larger quantities, plastisols become cheaper per unit and are a better choice quality-wise.

When you order plastisol transfers, someone else does the printing and cutting so all you'll need is a heat press.


----------



## chasprint (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi. I have to agree with most of the answers found here and can only add my two cents. Any type of traditional printing ie with plates(litho) or screens will always involve some type of "setup" charge. Some transfer printing firms may in fact just include this in the price per transfer with smaller orders costing more per transfer. The basic idea is that once you have set up your press run adding extra sheets of transfer paper to the feed is cheap. You cannot however change the image or the colors while the press is running. This simply means that if you desire the plastisol type of transfer you will need to get a quantity of the same image/color/ size and the more you order the lower the cost per transfer. This is the same for any traditional type of printed plastisol transfer (screen or litho- combo). All digital imaging engines (ink jet, electrostatic, thermal) have the unique ability to change the image or colors or sizes on the fly.You can get one transfer and then you can add or subtract data from the file and get another different transfer. Each one will cost about the same. This flexibilty is great for small orders and the quality of the image is getting really high these days but it is just never going to be quite like a plastsol transfer. The question of quality is really about choice not cost. What are your customers looking for. Do they want a unique photo type image? Will the item be laundered with hot water and harsh detergent? Will the heavy body or "hand" of a plastisol transfer be an issue? You will have to match the needs of the customer to the printing process. Examine all the types availible and choose the best fit. Hope you find a good fit.


----------



## w7oshy (Jul 7, 2013)

i'm looking to make everything from zero except the t- shirt 
cause i want to use my design county traditional design ,
i'm still little confuse but i keep reading and watching youtube videos 
i don't want to use company for design my t-shirt i want to do the whole job 

and it's seems not that hard 
also seems that inkjet heat transfer it's the most easiest cause i was already running away from screen printing it's look hard and takes to much time but as i read it's kind of best t-shirt 
so i think i need to buy screen station and diffirent mesh scale some inks and postive films 
maybe more small equipment 

vinyl cutter epson printer diffirent type of heat transfer and heat press 
so i can use diffirent type of t-shirt press 

i know things look easy to write and i will face diffirent problems when i start all that 
but i just i hope things getting smoothly and great 

i think my custmer looking for same think i look when i want to buy t-shirt 
something cool and comfort something i dont care about when i washing it.

thank you all


----------

